# Interesting Controversy in Michigan



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Michigan Folk, I found this article about your State's controversy over adoption of your building codes. Thought maybe some haven't seen/heard about it.
> You can read it here.


Interesting...:thumbsup:


----------

